# DRYING CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## 1993altima (Jan 11, 2006)

Okay my 93 altima is black. I religiously wash it but everytime i get done after i come back an hour later their the famous white milky marks all over it. I dry it the best i can but i can't find a way to get all the water off of it, and not leave any spots. What do other people do or what is the best way to clean and dry without spots???


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

1993altima said:


> Okay my 93 altima is black. I religiously wash it but everytime i get done after i come back an hour later their the famous white milky marks all over it. I dry it the best i can but i can't find a way to get all the water off of it, and not leave any spots. What do other people do or what is the best way to clean and dry without spots???


you probably have something IN the paint, post up pics and I can probably diagnose and help treat the problem... and can someone move this to car care so we can get a few others opinions??


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

You need to dry it with a quality chamois not a towel. Also make sure you rinse the soap off well - that's causing the soap stains.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Try using a good car wash soap to wash and a filtered car wash rinse system like the one from Mr. Clean and dry your car off with a chamois. You may even try washing your car in the evening, so it will dry over night. The spots are hard water residue and may need to be polished out if they have etched the paint. Also try using a good wax or polish to provide a little more protection for the paint.

Troy


----------

